# Vitamins yes or no?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

My vet gave this vitamins (equilibrium ages by bayer) to my pup when he had ear mites and continued when he had an allergy from a hornet.

The pup doesn't have this anymore, but the vet wants to continue to give them, I don't think there is need I fear it could lend into hypervitaminosis, he is on kirkland puppy now.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Pics of the label.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sapphire-Light said:


> My vet gave this vitamins (equilibrium ages by bayer) to my pup when he had ear mites and continued when he had an allergy from a hornet.


I never heard that ear mites are caused by a vitamin deficiency. Same with allergies.



> The pup doesn't have this anymore, but the vet wants to continue to give them, I don't think there is need I fear it could lend into hypervitaminosis, he is on kirkland puppy now.


I would wager that he is selling these vatamins to you. Right?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I never heard that ear mites are caused by a vitamin deficiency. Same with allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> I would wager that he is selling these vatamins to you. Right?


well when he had the mites he told me he needed the vitamins since he had dandruff caused by the mites , and with the hornet allergies he had dry skin.

You are right, he is selling the vitamins in his clinic, I don't think he needs them anymore.

And besides they have this artificial liver smell (to attract the dogs) that smell horrible, and we can tell easy when he eliminates it on his poop. :redface:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

no need for vitamins, the food is already supplemented.


----------

